# Will the gtx 680 fit in my computer case?



## Danny942

Hello, I was just wondering if the case I have picked out (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153) will be able to contain the gtx 680? Also, does anyone else own this case, and is it a good budget case? I have read many great reviews for it.


----------



## byteninja2

I would get a niceer case than that. You get a $500 gpu and $50 case? I would get one certified for long graphics cards. If the 680 is a long gpu, which I think it is.


----------



## Danny942

byteninja2 said:


> I would get a niceer case than that. You get a $500 gpu and $50 case? I would get one certified for long graphics cards. If the 680 is a long gpu, which I think it is.


This isn't exactly a terrible case. What would you recommend? I don't want to spend over $100 on one.


----------



## Machin3

Yeah, you should have no problems. Your case is 17 inches and the card is 10 inches. Leaves you 7 inches, which is where the hard drive bay is, so it might be a little tight but should fit.


----------



## Danny942

Machin3 said:


> Yeah, you should have no problems. Your case is 17 inches and the card is 10 inches. Leaves you 7 inches, which is where the hard drive bay is, so it might be a little tight but should fit.


Alright cool, thanks!


----------



## Machin3

no problem, what company are you choosing for the 680 btw?


----------



## byteninja2

That Rosewill is sorta cheap. I would get a nicer one, you can get a great one for $100, $50 is the cheaper zone, depending on the case. I would not reccomend that case. 
Here are some suggestions:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 $90 With MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 $100, I can personally reccomend this one, the Antec 900.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146087


----------



## Danny942

Machin3 said:


> no problem, what company are you choosing for the 680 btw?


Honestly, whatever is available. At the moment I have a few (evga, asus, and galaxy) on auto notify, and whatever comes in stock first I will most likely pick up


----------



## Machin3

Ah, EVGA ftw  I would love to pick one up right now.


----------



## Danny942

byteninja2 said:


> That Rosewill is sorta cheap. I would get a nicer one, you can get a great one for $100, $50 is the cheaper zone, depending on the case. I would not reccomend that case.
> Here are some suggestions:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 $90 With MIR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 $100, I can personally reccomend this one, the Antec 900.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146087


Ok cool I will take a look at them. Which one would you pick if you were me?


----------



## Machin3

That 922 is better and easier to work with. The antec 900 is heavy. I had it and after everything was placed inside, it weighed too much.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> I can personally reccomend this one, the Antec 900.


Don't get the Antec 900! It's 5 years old, horribly out of style, and has no cable management features! 

If you must get an Antec 900, get the 902 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129097&Tpk=antec 902 it's updated and has cable management features, of sort. Bit expensive then, there are better cases for less.

This is a good case for 60 bucks http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233&Tpk=haf 912 Cooler Master HAF 912. That's a good case and would fit your 680. You can even get it for 50 bucks after a rebate. 

This is my favourite though, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139011&Tpk=carbid 300r Carbide 300R.


----------



## byteninja2

You say an antec 900 weigs a lot, have you ever picked up a steel super ATX Case?


----------



## byteninja2

I don't know, probobly the phantom, but it's personal preference. Don't get the 900, that are right, if you get one get a newer model. They are both nice, the coolermaster and NZXT, both around same quality, pick the one you like, and listen to what others have to say about the NZXT and coolermaster.


----------



## spirit

The OP wants to keep the price of the case as low as possible, I'd spring for the HAF 912. After a rebate it's around the same price as that Rosewill case he was looking at.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Why do people ignore the 302 and 1100 that came out recently? they have far nicer cable management than any of the choices that have been mentioned.


----------



## Machin3

vistakid10 said:


> The OP wants to keep the price of the case as low as possible, I'd spring for the HAF 912. After a rebate it's around the same price as that Rosewill case he was looking at.



I second this. I just picked one up for my dad's build and its great. Maybe I wished it was black inside but overall it a great budget case. 

And besides, in the Antecs, I hate how the hard drive bays are hard to get access to. In the cooler master, at least they have bay drives that you can easily pull out and sway drives.


----------



## spirit

FuryRosewood said:


> Why do people ignore the 302 and 1100 that came out recently? they have far nicer cable management than any of the choices that have been mentioned.


The HAF 912 is cheaper than a 302 and I always liked the way the Cooler Master cases looked. The 1100 is 100 bucks as well. The 302 and 1100 do look like nice cases though.


----------



## claptonman

Rosewill cases are not that bad, good budget case.

But if you're putting a 680 in, then it does seem odd. I second the 912.


----------



## BurningSkyline

either the 912 or the 302 would be your best choices probably. The 302 comes with dust filters and USB 3.0, and is the same price as the 912. Its pretty much personal preference between the two. If you consider Newegg's current $10 off deal, and the MIR the 912 would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Darren

I have the Rosewill Challenger and I really like it. My only regret is that it doesn't have a side window... Still, considering it's a 50 dollar case it's of very good quality. 

But +1 to HAF 912.


----------



## Danny942

Alright, I think I will change to the 912. Thanks everyone for your helpful replies


----------



## Russ88765

Measure the case against the card. The card itself is 26cm long(approx 10 inches) so you need that and then some to accomodate cables after you fit it in there. I would not go cheap at all here, i'd get a case that can support EATX motherboards and extra long graphic cards like the Coolermaster HAF X or Lian Li PC-P80. You wanted the high end graphics card, be prepared to get a high end case for it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> That Rosewill is sorta cheap. I would get a nicer one, you can get a great one for $100, $50 is the cheaper zone, depending on the case. I would not reccomend that case.
> Here are some suggestions:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 $90 With MIR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 $100, I can personally reccomend this one, the Antec 900.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146087



I'm sorry i have to say but you're wrong.  Rosewill is great tower case.  My brother have it and it is great and strong.

To OP, the GTX 680 might not be fit into your Rosewill tower so everyone is right except for someone who say it will fit.  18.5 inch?  it is too small for GTX 680 and it will cross by power cable.


----------

